# Prendre l'Apple TV nouvelle génération ou pas ?



## Ulysse191 (27 Octobre 2015)

Bonsoir,

J'ai une question.

J'hésite à prendre cette dernière nouveauté.

Voici ma configuration : les experts, que feriez-vous ?

Un grand merci !

TV Plasma Pioneer avec 1 HDMI (et un 1 Switch 3 HDMI relié au Cube Canal et au Lecteur BD Home Cinéma Sony (et parfois, à un disque dur multimédia LaCie)).

Une Box Fibre Sensation branchée au HC Sony.

Un iPhone 6, un MBA 2014, une Time Capsule et un iPad Air.

Je ne crois pas avoir configuré AirPlay.

iTunes, je m'en sers peu.

Je regarde beaucoup de vidéos et écoute beaucoup de sons, notamment via USB (sur le Home Cinéma)

J'attends vos conseils.

Merci.


----------



## Gwen (28 Octobre 2015)

Déjà, si tu te sers peu d'iTunes, pourquoi veux-tu une Apple TV ?

Moi, je garde mon ancien modèle, le nouveau ne m'apporte rien de conséquent pour le moment et la perte de la prise audio numérique me pénalise beaucoup (mais je suis un cas à part je pense).


----------



## mnav (28 Octobre 2015)

Justement comment compenser cette perte: Barre de son bose 5?


----------



## Ulysse191 (28 Octobre 2015)

Merci pour le retour, Gwen.

Je m'en sers surtout pour convertir mes sons Wav en MP3 après montage, écouter un peu de musique, mettre à jour mes appareils et transférer des vidéos vers l'iPad.

Mais justement, peut-être un autre intérêt en découvrant cette ATV ?

En tout cas j'y crois.

Mais c'est vrai que ça serait sûrement le côté vidéo ainsi que Siri qui me tenteraient mais vu ma configuration...est-ce utile ?

Merci !


----------



## ToM03 (31 Octobre 2015)

gwen a dit:


> Déjà, si tu te sers peu d'iTunes, pourquoi veux-tu une Apple TV ?






Mouais, j'ai pas ouvert itunes depuis 3 ans et j'utilise mon AppleTV tous les jours je comprends pas la relation


----------



## WebOliver (2 Novembre 2015)

gwen a dit:


> Moi, je garde mon ancien modèle, le nouveau ne m'apporte rien de conséquent pour le moment et la perte de la prise audio numérique me pénalise beaucoup (mais je suis un cas à part je pense).



Non tu n'es pas seul, j'en suis, et si tu regardes sur le Web, beaucoup sont ceux qui déplorent l'abandon de ce port.


----------



## Gwen (2 Novembre 2015)

ToM03 a dit:


> Mouais, j'ai pas ouvert itunes depuis 3 ans et j'utilise mon AppleTV tous les jours je comprends pas la relation


Du coup comment utilise tu ton APPLE TV ? Car à part YouTube et quelles chaîne de sport il n'y a pas grand chose dessus !


----------



## ToM03 (3 Novembre 2015)

Euh, airplay principalement et itunes match, netflix et location de films


----------



## fabrice16 (4 Novembre 2015)

Apple TV peux aussi être très utile pour diffuser de la musique avec un Mac, un iPhone ou iPad en AirPlay.
Sur cette nouvelle génération le store peux devenir intéressant quand il y aura plus d'application. Les jeux c'est aussi une nouveauté (certe ce n'est pas une Ps ou une Xbox).
Diffusé des photos ou des petites vidéos prises avec sont iBidule aussi peut être sympa.


----------



## tboy (4 Novembre 2015)

gwen a dit:


> Du coup comment utilise tu ton APPLE TV ? Car à part YouTube et quelles chaîne de sport il n'y a pas grand chose dessus !



Je suis très surpris par cette question, qui plus est de la part d'un modo. 
Son utilité principale, à l'Appletv, c'est quand même bien de regarder des films et des séries !?!!


----------



## Ulysse191 (6 Novembre 2015)

Merci pour vos retours mais ça ne m'avance pas plus...

Au vu de ma configuration, que me conseillez-vous ?

Comment l'optimiser, éventuellement ?

Merci.


----------



## Benamou59 (22 Novembre 2015)

Pour moi, la vrai chose qui me ferai changer mon ATV3, c'est de pouvoir regarder mes divx sans trop de bricolage.
Je pense que ca viendra avec Plex qui pointe le bout de son nez mais pour le moment je reste sceptique!
Est ce qu'une android tv nvidia shield n'est pas un choix plus pertinent si on a pas besoin de l'environnement icloud et partage de musique/photos ?!
Car si on cherche une plate forme "juste" pour lire du divx/mkv , streamer sur netflix ou louer en ligne (moins cher que chez Apple le plus souvent) ; je pense que des appareils tel qu'un roku3 ou un amazon fire tv font aussi bien voir mieux le boulot avec l'USB en plus!


----------



## Leadlike (23 Novembre 2015)

J'ai acheté la dernière Apple TV. J'aime : l'ergonomie et la possibilité d'ajouter des apps. Peu mieux faire : Siri qui ne comprends rien ! Détestable : l'accès aux notes d'un film est catastrophique, on a perdu les commentaires et pour naviguer dans une série avec plusieurs saison c'est devenu insupportable !!!


----------



## Stay hungry_Stay foolish (23 Novembre 2015)

Ulysse191 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai une question.
> 
> ...



Bonjour Ulysse,

C'est impressionnant à quel point personne n'a répondu à ta question malgré une relance de ta part. 
Pour l'instant je ne pense pas que tu auras une grande utilité de cette nouvel Apple TV. Deux fois plus chere(100 euros de plus) par rapport à la version précédente pour un Apple Store vide pour l'instant et un Siri qui n'est qu'accessoire. 
Pour la musique je peux te conseiller iTunes Match à 24 euros par an, tu stockeras tes musiques sur le iCloud d'Apple et tu pourras directement l'écouter sur l'Apple TV 3 et sur n'importe quel iDevice en évitant de transférer constamment sur une clef usb. 
Pour les vidéos, s'il s'agit de Video privé AirPlay est un très bon moyen pour diffuser une vidéo sur ta TV de manière simple et agréable. 
Pour des films ou séries avec l'Apple TV 3 la seule solution est d'envoyer de l'iPad via l'application Infuse ou via Beamer ( doute sur le nom ) via ton MacBook Air. 
Pour la nouvel Apple TV il faudra que l'application infuse soit disponible pour lire des films directement d'un nas connecté à l'Apple TV. 

Pour avoir utiliser d'autres produits similaires à l'Apple TV meme en configuration personnelle de Rawsperry Pi avec XBMC je préfère l'Apple TV 3. Sa fluidité, sa simplicité est impressionnante pour 10-20 euros de plus je garantie une sûreté sur le produit et sur la durée 

En conclusion:  actuellement la nouvelle Apple TV a juste un énorme potentiel mais qui n'est pour l'instant pas encore exploité. Attendre encore une bonne année si ce n'est deux pour laisser au développeur le temps de développer . Pour l'instant, je te conseille de te tourner vers une Apple TV 3 si tu as besoin reconditionnée Apple elle coûte 60 euros. 

P.S : je me permets de te poser une question, tu as acheté ton plasma quand et pourquoi le gardes  tu encore ? Pourquoi ne pas avoir renouvelé sur du LCD ou du Oled, ou carrément sur un Video projecteur si tu aimes le côté cinéma ?


----------



## niconono (23 Novembre 2015)

Pour regarder ses films via airplay Beamer est excellent, meme avec un vieux mac (j'ai un MBP 2008). De ce point de vue la l'ATV4 n'apportera rien... 
Sauf que dans la fiche technique il supporte le fullhd en 60ips au lieu de 30 sur le 3. Pas sur que ca serve...?

Pour moi l'ATV 4 est depassé niveau hardware. Ils ont joué petit. Alors pour le prix, bof.


----------



## LukeSkywalker (26 Novembre 2015)

J'ai deux questions :
Est-ce que je peux utiliser ma bibliothèque iTunes Match directement depuis l'Apple tv ? Sans faire de l'airplay depuis mon MacBook ou mon iPhone

Je voudrais savoir j'ai accès à ma photothèque iCloud sur l'Apple tv et pas uniquement mes photos partagées ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## stéphane83 (29 Novembre 2015)

J'ai pu depuis me faire un avis sur cette nouvelle Apple TV et le seul point négatif et la suppression de cette sortie optique.
En effet, sur ma configuration audio (DAC équipé d'entrées optiques) cette suppression a un impact sur la qualité audiophile.
Même en récupérant le signal via la sortie optique de la TV la qualité est impactée.
Je vais bientôt tester par la liaison Bluetooth car mon ampli dispose d'un dongle Bluetooth aptx mais je ne sais pas ce que ça va donner.
Une autre possibilité est d'utiliser une airport express en sortie audio de l'Apple tv en AirPlay mais ça fait beaucoup "d'intermédiaires".
En conclusion et en relation avec mes besoins et système audiophile, je n'ai pour l'instant pas trouver de solution pour compenser la suppression de cette sortie optique.


----------



## stéphane83 (29 Novembre 2015)

LukeSkywalker a dit:


> J'ai deux questions :
> Est-ce que je peux utiliser ma bibliothèque iTunes Match directement depuis l'Apple tv ? Sans faire de l'airplay depuis mon MacBook ou mon iPhone
> 
> Je voudrais savoir j'ai accès à ma photothèque iCloud sur l'Apple tv et pas uniquement mes photos partagées ?
> ...


Oui avec un abonnement iTunes macth ou Apple Music.
Les photos sont celles du flux ou en partage.


----------



## Ulysse191 (6 Décembre 2015)

Stay hungry_Stay foolish a dit:


> Bonjour Ulysse,
> 
> C'est impressionnant à quel point personne n'a répondu à ta question malgré une relance de ta part.
> Pour l'instant je ne pense pas que tu auras une grande utilité de cette nouvel Apple TV. Deux fois plus chere(100 euros de plus) par rapport à la version précédente pour un Apple Store vide pour l'instant et un Siri qui n'est qu'accessoire.
> ...



Merci pour cette belle réponse argumentée !

Ce n'est pas de la musique, mais des interviews, mais je comprends que ce soit pareil.

Pour les films, pareil, aucun achat via iTunes ou presque : juste des vidéos d'interviews.

Du reconditionné ? Beurk, je déteste l'occasion.

Ok, je vais patienter, donc, histoire que tout s'améliore encore un peu.

Abandonner mon Plasma ? Pour du LCD ? Beurk ! Sauf à être à 15 cm de ma TV, on ne voit aucun défaut et l'image est beaucoup plus cinéma que les TV actuelles. Quand je vois celles qui se "prétendent" 4 K et qu'on vendait dans une grande enseigne, je préfère mon Plasma. Les images font vraiment cinéma, au contraire des 4K qui font trop réalité. Je suis devant Friends en Blu-ray, là, et je peux vous dire que l'image est...magnifique.

Même le Blu-ray est tout à fait bien, oui, sur le Plasma.

Par contre, un vidéoprojecteur ne m'est pas possible; je n'ai pas assez de recul dans ce sens-là, malgré la relative grande taille (44) de ma pièce.

Merci, en tout cas !

Je suis encore preneur d'infos, si vous en avez toutes et tous encore.


----------

